
Classic bot-programming game Robo Rally has not aged well - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/board-game-review-robo-rally-is-bot-programming-chaos/
======
Tomte
Damn! I've just bought it a few months ago at a flea market and haven't got
around to actually playing it.

I still hope the reviewer is wrong.

